# Masks



## SagMaria (Dec 21, 2006)

What are your faves?


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 21, 2006)

Borghese Fango Delicato. It's magic, I swear!


----------



## MACtastic (Dec 21, 2006)

I have just discovered Bliss Triple Oxygen Energizing Mask, and its fabulous!! Pricey, but worth every penny!!


----------



## SagMaria (Dec 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_Borghese Fango Delicato. It's magic, I swear!_

 
What skin type is this for?


----------



## SagMaria (Dec 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACtastic* 

 
_I have just discovered Bliss Triple Oxygen Energizing Mask, and its fabulous!! Pricey, but worth every penny!!_

 
How much?


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SagMaria* 

 
_What skin type is this for? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Fango Delicato is for dry or senstive skin. Fango is for normal/combo and oily skin. Either one of them is just as fabulous


----------



## ccarp001 (Dec 21, 2006)

i love Queen Helene Mint Julep mask! its a classic


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 21, 2006)

I actually have these delicious smelling ones from Mark that came in mini tubes - one is an almond scented scrub, one is a marshmallow mask, one is chocolate and one is caramel.  I don't know the name off hand but they came in a purple box and they're fabulous and really fun!


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_I actually have these delicious smelling ones from Mark that came in mini tubes - one is an almond scented scrub, one is a marshmallow mask, one is chocolate and one is caramel.  I don't know the name off hand but they came in a purple box and they're fabulous and really fun!_

 
I would probably end up tasting these!


----------



## MACtastic (Dec 22, 2006)

The Bliss mask is $52 for 3.4 oz.


----------



## redambition (Dec 22, 2006)

lush cosmetic warrior. the smell is a bit off, it only lasts 2-3 weeks in the fridge before it goes bad and it's a tad expensive... but it does WONDERS for my skin. 

lush mask of magnaminty is the second choice. it's a bit harsh for me.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 22, 2006)

I agree with Red, the LUSH masks are the bomb.  I need to try all of them once I get to the LUSH store.  For now, Mask of Magnaminty is my favorite!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Dec 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ccarp001* 

 
_i love Queen Helene Mint Julep mask! its a classic_

 
i used that a couple times but its way harsh and dryed out my sensitive skin grrrr haha

i like orgins our of trouble mask and black clay pore de clogger works wonders their 20$ for a large tube but it lasts for a long time!!


----------



## Judymomocoa (Jun 21, 2007)

My recent loves, Neutrogena clear pore cleanser/mask and Aveda intensive hydrating masque, back to my old time in college when i m poor, i like to make my own masks, plain yogurt (preferably low fat if oily skin)with lemon for hydrating or plain yogurt with yeast powder as deep cleasing mask, save me big time and it worked!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ccarp001* 

 
_i love Queen Helene Mint Julep mask! its a classic_

 
Another Q.H.M.J lover here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got Neutrogena 60 seconds mask/scrub the other day and I think I really like it!


----------



## ToxicAllure (Aug 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ccarp001* 

 
_i love Queen Helene Mint Julep mask! its a classic_

 

Omg! It completely transformed my skin.

But it can be really drying so I use the Apricot Masque as well....it smells yummy.


----------



## frocher (Aug 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_Fango Delicato is for dry or senstive skin. Fango is for normal/combo and oily skin. Either one of them is just as fabulous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I love these too, they are great.  

After reading all these posts, I want to try queen Helene masks too.


----------



## Dani (Aug 21, 2007)

LUSH Cupcake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and I want to try Catastrophe Cosmetic really bad).
Queen Helene Mint Julep is too drying for me but sometimes if I have a bad pimple I'll use it as a spot treatment overnight and it works well for me.


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 22, 2007)

Lush castrophe mask.  It has blueberries in it and makes your skin so soft.


----------

